

New iPhones this June: 4" & 4.8" Californian series (iPhone 5S, iPhone Math) - jerryhuang100
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.chinatimes.com%2Ffocus%2F501012675%2F122013012100104.html

======
aprofeit
Honestly, how is a story from the China Times calling the next iPhone the
"iPhone Math" considered a credible story?

------
bprater
Is there a more accurate translation of iPhone "Math"? I don't see Cupertino
naming a phone that.

~~~
jph00
The original Chinese actually uses English for the model names in this
article, so we have nothing more to go on...

------
blackjack160
Maybe they are using a mattress designation, California King for the 4.8inch
iPhab.

------
jerryhuang100
iPhone Math: designed specifically for GOP from Cupertino. Upcoming: iPhone
Biology (Creationists); iPhone History (truthers).

